# Surrogacy Party



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Sunday Oct 14 2012 we're having another get-together party with other childless couples.
We've had three earlier parties this year already and we don't think we mentioned the April and the August ones here so forgive.
Please everyone is welcome. Lots of food!
http://www.oneinsix.com/party.html

Incase we forget again, the next party is early Jan 2013! (either 6th or 13th)


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

H - Delhi clinic
J&C - Expecting at Dr Patel
H&A - New
S - Going to Dr K
V - Parent of a couple with baby in India
B&D - Expecting at DR Kadam
Y&R - New
S&D - New
A&P - Going to Dr K
C - Baby with Rotunda
T&P - Baby with Dr Patel
G&R - Baby with Dr Patel
A - Expecting at Dr Kadam

Next party Jan 13th 2013, April 7th, July 7th when Dr Kadam will visit.
http://www.oneinsix.com/party.html
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all, the next party is on *Jan 13th 2013*.

We're all in the same boat. We live in the London/Essex border please come and make new friends.


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

The last party had four couples whom either had twins already or were expecting twins!! 
It was also held on a day where Indians celebrate baby boys so there were those who could not attend due to family obligations. Next year I will hold the event a week earlier. 
Next party April 7th. A must event on the social calendar


----------

